# Gamebred APBTs



## Gamedog (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone kno of any working American Pitbull Terrier kennels in Ga?? Im tryna get back into the dogs after mine  were killed by animal control. All the people i knew with yards are M.I.A. so im looking for sum good blood. Any info could help. Also nice site. I love the hounds you guys are working with.. KEEP THE WORKING DOGS WORKING!!!!


----------



## red dragon (Apr 18, 2010)

Gamedog said:


> Does anyone kno of any working American Pitbull Terrier kennels in Ga?? Im tryna get back into the dogs after mine  were killed by animal control. All the people i knew with yards are M.I.A. so im looking for sum good blood. Any info could help. Also nice site. I love the hounds you guys are working with.. KEEP THE WORKING DOGS WORKING!!!!



go to google and type in soilder line bullies and ask the man that owns the kennel if he knows anyone that has game pits he should know someone i think he might have some game pits himself but mostly bullies 
i got a game pit from one of his friends but i dont have his info


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Apr 18, 2010)

Check out deathvalleypitbull.web.com


----------



## crbrumbelow (Apr 19, 2010)

Go with anything Jeep, Honeybunch, Baileys Bingo, Bass' Tramp Red Boy, Jocko, Yellow John, Indian Bolio.  There are a few on here.


----------



## CFGD (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks preacherman     

our dogs consist of crenshaw,carver,boudreaux,colby

here is a link to some dogs that make up our pedigrees

http://deathvalleypitbull.webs.com/famousancestors.htm


----------



## game dog (Apr 26, 2010)

ramfreak has some tremendous dogs. I have one now from his last litter. You won't be displeased!


----------



## CFGD (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks josh..it will be a while before i have some more pups though...you and preacherman already know what ive got brewing in my head! Dixie x Scooter!!...oh boy!!


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are really int in true game dogs and not blue or bully or any fad, in bull dogs. Get a hold of lester Hues MT man kennels nc they will not be cheep they will not be colorful they will be game!!!


----------



## wvboy (Apr 28, 2010)

My wife (bigbuckgal) and son recently purchased a male pit from Death Valley Pits and we are more than pleased....Dog is very gamey!!!  Dog is just over 4months old and we put him in with a small hog, the first one he had ever seen, and within seconds he had already sucked up the ear and didn't let go until we pried him off, cathces everytime now.   Dog also minds very well.   I do not think you will disapointed with a Death Valley pit if you are looking for a game dog rather than the designer pits.


----------



## CFGD (Apr 30, 2010)

hey wvboy, ive been waiting 2 hear from yall, that made my day reading about lil fella!


----------



## wvboy (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ram....yea he is a true natural!!! The way he hits and catches, I think he believes that he wieghs 100lbs rather than 20lbs!!!(LOL) Hates a hog, but loves my son and daughter...We are extremely pleased with him!


----------



## PREACHER MAN (May 24, 2010)

wvboy said:


> My wife (bigbuckgal) and son recently purchased a male pit from Death Valley Pits and we are more than pleased....Dog is very gamey!!!  Dog is just over 4months old and we put him in with a small hog, the first one he had ever seen, and within seconds he had already sucked up the ear and didn't let go until we pried him off, cathces everytime now.   Dog also minds very well.   I do not think you will disapointed with a Death Valley pit if you are looking for a game dog rather than the designer pits.



I also have a pit from the same litter, We should all put our pics up so others can see true, game bred, APBT Dogs !


----------



## CFGD (May 25, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> I also have a pit from the same litter, We should all put our pics up so others can see true, game bread, APBT Dogs !


----------



## CFGD (May 25, 2010)

thanks preacher,glad yall enjoyin,guess i need 2 up my prices huh? haha


----------



## CFGD (May 25, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> I also have a pit from the same litter, We should all put our pics up so others can see true, game bread, APBT Dogs !


----------



## PREACHER MAN (May 25, 2010)

You mean OUR prices ?  lol


----------



## game dog (May 25, 2010)

heres mine out of the last litter he is in my avatar


----------



## PREACHER MAN (May 25, 2010)

Here is "SCOOTER" his brother in the avatar. Another gamebred APBT produced by Deathvalley pit bulls He is 5 months and 46 lbs. The pit in Ramfreaks avatar is this pups Mother !!


----------



## CFGD (May 26, 2010)

hes lookin good preacher!


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 26, 2010)

What makes these pups "gamebred" exactly?  There's only one way to test for gameness and I dount these dogs have been rolled or fought by the way they look very well taken care of, just wondering what makes them gamebred


----------



## PREACHER MAN (May 26, 2010)

I would say that it means that they were purchased with game hunting in mind, and that they come from a proven Heritage of dogs who have an inbred drive to pursue game. It has nothing to do with fighting. In the Pit's case it's usually Hogs !


----------



## MesquiteHeat (May 26, 2010)

Gameness in an APBT most definitely refers to dogfighting, catching a hog does not even compare to what's needed in the fighting arena.  I understand it takes a driven dog to consistently catch and pin hogs no matter what the size or fight in the hog, I own two that can do it as good as anybody's.  But gameness in the sense of a true APBT can only be tested by one way as I mentioned, and I wouldn't call one of mine game unless he taking his last breaths and still going for more.  Only then do you know if a dog is game.  Just because a dog can catch a hog does not mean he's "game", and don't bring in bull baiting, I know the history well enough.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (May 26, 2010)

Why did you ask the question since you're already the self proclaimed expert on the matter Sir ? I gave you my answer, you are free to believe what you like. Our dogs have a proven drive for GAME ! Fighting is not even the issue as far as I am concerned. The word "GAME" ought to help you some if you're having a hard time understanding !


----------



## game dog (May 26, 2010)

last time i looked "fighting" and "game" weren't the same.
perhaps  you can give us some insight to a new meaning you have seen. by the way thanks for telling us our dogs are taken care of.


----------



## krgreen (May 26, 2010)

i have two dogs off of ramfreak and im very satisfied with them. you wont be dissapointed


----------



## jamrens (May 26, 2010)

man everyday i come on here its always a peeing contest weather its bullys vs "true" abpts now its the definition of gameness..



deffinition of game bread..

Game Bred Dogs

I'm not saying that game-bred dogs are for everyone because it's an all-around great trait... Because that's not what I'm saying at all. A person with little to no experience with the breed or any bully breed should not have a game-bred dog by any means what-so-ever.

Gameness is a very extreme trait... A trait that is the primary characteristic in bully breed dogs, especially that of the American Pit Bull Terrier; although, throughout the years, it has been deemphasized. Yes, other dog breeds can be very determined to complete their job or skill, but gameness is not necessary for them to survive retrieving the duck or pulling the sled. Gameness is the trait that is basically the determination to complete a task through pain and stress even if it means death.

Game-bred dogs do not submit. These dogs are dominant (not necessarily aggressive). Game-bred dogs never give up.



cant we just agree that we love the same breed?


WHit


----------



## CFGD (May 27, 2010)

preacher,josh,keiton,wvboy,thanks for the kind words...wow 4 people proclaiming there satisfaction with my blood without me asking them to do so...hmmm,must be doing something rite...yes yalls dogs are "gamebred"...yes ur pedigrees have hundreds of sporting apbt champions in them..and no u dont have to "prove" that 2 anyone...u know what you bought...thats all i have 2 say on that


----------



## CFGD (May 27, 2010)

one more thing...gamebred is a dog that is line bred or inbred,whose blood is made up of sporting heritage...which my dogs ceartainly are...as for a dog proving its "gameness",its 2010,and dog fighting has been illegal in the us since 1976..hog hunting is the best legal way for a apbt in modern times to showcase its gameness...with that said,no curr dog has ever come off my yard....


----------



## CFGD (May 27, 2010)

a dog that was about to take its last breath and still wanting more was referred to as "dead game"...no dead game apbt in history ever did anyone any good..because for a dead game dog to be classified as dead game,it was dead.game is just what jamrens defined it as earlier.game bred is apbts that are bred using game stock.game,dead game,and gamebred...3 totally different terms


----------



## Gabby (May 28, 2010)

Please Read :
"...it is no great secret within the Bulldog community among those who know of me how I feel about the desire/ability to pass on an animal into the future that has, by definition of the historical context of the word----earned the right and privilege to be called a Bulldog........I have said many times that "Bulldog is an ability"----I would consider it a verb----a word denoting action and that alone..........a word that carries with it the weight of hundreds of generations of predecessors that were physically and mentally equipped to handle the most daunting of tasks..........the most noble of canine titles in near 500 years.........the fires that forged this name and ability, if let to fade into simple glowing embers and smolder into memory and antiquity-----will be a travesty to the name and title itself.........and will take with it the Bulldog as it has been known and understood......this is what I believe..... ..........I simply cannot conceive that the ability will continue into the future, for the sake of the name and title alone...........without the diligent fueling and forging of the flame............. ........I am of the belief that the qualities that attracted everyone to the Bulldog in the first place---are a direct result of it being bred on the extreme of what I have just said..........we as owners feel that there is very little that a properly weighted and structurally sound Bulldog cannot do..........we call this particular quality " utilitarian versatility".........this quality is not inherent within every working class canine breed........so there has had to have been something different about a Bulldogs historic past and development that sufficiently and undeniably separates it from the rest..........that difference, I believe----is the fires fueled by the blood of their ancestors that I have mentioned above.........only in the pressure/heat of the Refiners Fire-----is Gold brought to purity......... .........on the other hand I am more of a realist than a dreamer-----and recognize the fact that "no change--is change".........we are not living in those days of old-----and time will tell whether or not there is room in the future for the type of dog that I love..."
Writer's Name Withheld

To all you young experts on here : I've been into these dogs since they were called Bulldogs and not Pit Bulls or American Pit Bull Terriers, or American Staffordshire Terriers, ETC. ! 
Game dogs were dogs that kept going whether they were winning or loosing and did not quit. (yes there were game winners and game loosers). Game bred dogs were litters out of proven (game) parents. Dead Game dogs were dogs that died in combat or shortly there after and they did contribute to the breed as they were bred before hand. Any dog that is out of untested stock (game dogs) was not considered game bred by old standards. Once you get two or three generations out there would probably not be any game dogs left in any given litter. (Gameness being such a hard commodity to come by.) Curs were dogs that, in battle, turned away from their opponent or tried to leave the area.
If you want to call your dogs hunting game bred then that's fine . Or to call a litter "out of hunting game bred stock" would work for me, but lets not belittle those generations of truly game bred dogs
and their breeders and handlers that gave so much for and to the breed. It is something that is in all these dogs history and something to be proud of.
Gabby


----------



## CFGD (May 28, 2010)

on that note...just like i said...all my customers,yall know what you have...true dogmen dont go back and forth,typing keys to prove something.ive said enuff on this subject.i from the school of thought where one worries about his own dogs.my dogs are proven,thier ancestors are proven,and im not about to spend another second on the internet debating that.


----------



## amstaff (May 28, 2010)

Gabby said:


> Please Read :
> Writer's Name Withheld
> 
> To all you young experts on here : I've been into these dogs since they were called Bulldogs and not Pit Bulls or American Pit Bull Terriers, or American Staffordshire Terriers, ETC. ! Gabby





1st APBT registered: UKC reg.#1 "Bennets Ring", year 1898
1ST American Staffordshire Terrier: "Lucenay's Peter" (Petey from the Little Rascals) AKC reg.#1 ,year 1936

 I think you should change your username from "Gabby" to..







METHUSULA!!!!


----------



## Gabby (May 28, 2010)

amstaf   Sometimes I feel like a Methuselah - but in the group of enthusiasts I had the pleasure of knowing there was no calling a dog anything other than a bulldog. To call it anything else denoted it to be of the show dog variation. In my life I had the great pleasure of meeting and getting to talk to some of the greats and not so greats. They were almost to a man (or woman) very opinionated . They all had varying life styles. They were all different in the ways they raised, trained, and handled their dogs.  BUT the one thing they all agreed on was what made this dog special from all other dogs (and variations of this dog) was GAMENESS and what it takes to make a real bulldog is to be tried and true!
Gabby  (Methuselah)





amstaff said:


> 1st APBT registered: UKC reg.#1 "Bennets Ring", year 1898
> 1ST American Staffordshire Terrier: "Lucenay's Peter" (Petey from the Little Rascals) AKC reg.#1 ,year 1936
> 
> I think you should change your username from "Gabby" to..
> METHUSULA!!!!


----------



## amstaff (May 28, 2010)

*Gabby..*

I understand and agree. It was a change for me when I moved to Ga. from Missouri. Back there in my area dog hunting was not done for most all my life. My wife is a AKC dog handler (15 yrs). Everyone we knew, show dog or pet owner, was very adamant about calling their breeds by correct names. When I made the move and brought my 2Amstaff's  down here, people would call them bulldogs. Well to us, not knowing the people were using a "generic" name, would try to explain that a bulldog (AKC does not use the word english) was the Georgia mascot. Got us some weird looks sometimes. 
To be back on topic, the term "gameness" is a synonym for tenacity. Not a fighting term only, also not a hunting term only. Just a leymans term for don't quit. Now mind you , I am not debating the origins of the word, just the more accepted use of it.  Since you are a fan of said breeds, I will try to attach some pics of my 2.


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 6, 2010)

if you feel the way i do you well worrie more about crazy law makers  more so than the gameness of your dogs at this point were in a battel just to keep them a lot of places already  have breed bans so lets not fight with each other when we should be fighting the laws that are being passed to keep us from owning them do any of you agree? if ther out lawed ther be no more talking about your dog are showing them it will be illeugal just like drug dont you  under stand


----------

